# Penn 350 Leveline Problem



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

I just bought a 350 for surf fishing. The reel looks like new, reels smooth, and free spools great. I need to upgrade the drag washers to HT100's, but that is no big deal. Here's my problem...When I mount it on a rod and cast it with a 6oz weight, it reels in smooth until I have the weight hanging, then it reels in with a periodic resistance.

I looked at the schematic and it appears the spiral bar levelwind system operates with a cam actuated indexing of the bar. This cam action would appear to be the source of my problem.

Is this normal for this reel? Is this a failure mode for this reel? Since it was discontinued 13 years ago, and the levelwind design is unique to this reel, I would have to assume parts would be scarce.

Any comments from someone with experience with this reel would be appreciated!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have that reel but I only use it for my kite rod now. It is an awesome design and works perfectly for what I use it for now. It can be a pretty tough reel to get set properly after disassembling. The post frame can cause some problems as can the tension on the leveling bar. I do not think that it would be the cam, normally if that were bad I would think you would get some skipping of the leveling bar turning not resistance. Are you having spool rub that is causing the resistance? The cam operates in the right hand sideplate, try to adjust the spool so it is set as far as you can into the right sideplate to make full contact with the levelwind cog. After that adjustment you may have to adjust the levelwind tension pretty tight. This may help in making the level line operate better but you will likely lose casting distance if the spool is too tight. You must now work back in small increments by first loosening the spool tension than the levelwind tension to get it too where you want it. It will take some trial and error to get it right. If that does not help let me know, I may be able to take a look at it just let me know. Also just out of curiosity, do you have the aluminum spool on for casting?

John


----------



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

John:

Thanks for your reply. You mentioned adjusting the levelwind tension. I must be missing a part on my levelwind, because when it is tightened I still have a lot of side to side play. I'll check the schematic to see if I am missing a bushing...probably on the non-gear end of the levelwind spiral. This would explain the resistance when I have load on the line.

Wayne


----------



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

John:

I don't see that I am missing any parts. When I tighten the spiral, I have at least 1/8" side-to-side play. Obviously, something is wrong in the spiral assembly or mechanism. When I try reeling in the 6oz weight with the spiral removed, it seems to reel in fine.

Wayne


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wayne,
Something is definitely wrong, you should not have any side to side play in the spiral. You said you are not missing any parts but do you know if all the parts you have are correct? Did the seller mention any problems with the reel? Do you have the screw on the left sideplate(part #42 on the schematic) in line with the spiral tightened all the way down as it should be? Also is part #72 the Left side spiral bearing doing anything when you tighten it? Also, where are you in Va beach? I am in Va beach until probably sometime Tues at which time I leave for the Florida Keys. If possible I maybe able to look at it before I leave.

John


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wayne, 
I just checked my reel and if I loosen up the left side spiral bearing it does get harder to reel. The spiral system works differently than a normal levelwind system in that it is not a continually turning worm gear. The spiral turns, pauses, turns, pauses.... The cog on the spiral, for lack of a better term, gets kicked to turn in small increments intermittently. I think the problem you are having is you do not have the correct tension on the spiral. Check in the center hole of the spiral bearing(part# 72) to make sure you have a brass bushing. While you have the spiral bearing out remove the spiral and check that the teeth on the gear on the right side are all ok. With the spiral removed look into the hole where the gear goes, you should see two pointed teeth. As you turn the handle with the reel out of freespool the tooth closest to the reel foot should move. I assume from your earlier description that everything will be working ok here. Try reeling in under pressure with the spiral removed to see if it is ok, if it is than the problem can be isolated to the spiral assembly. Reassemble the spiral assembly making sure that everything is tightened down and let me know if the problem persists.

John


----------



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

John:

I live in Lago Mar. I left you a PM. Call me tomorrow.

Wayne


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Penn 350, Great reel, caught my first really big drum with one.
It should reel as smooth as silk.
Get a drawing of the parts, take it apart, clean, admire, put back together, admire again.
Fish with confidence.


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*reel*

I had the same problem with one awhile back.
Finally found the the bushings were worn.
Traded out both spindle bushings and no more rub.
Reel looked fine, very little use, but bushings were worn enough to let the spool move and touch frame. Might try one at a time, may only be one side.
good luck LOU


----------



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

Lou:

I have a 209 that works fine and it shares the same bushings as the 350. I swapped them out and it did turn out to be the right side bushing. Thanks for the heads up. I was concentrating on the spiral mechanism and forgot the obvious. Thanks again!

Wayne


----------

